# Xenon lights leveling problem



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

I own a TT TQ 225ps mod.2000 APX engine.

I use Koni FSDs in combination with Apex springs 40mm.

My problem is that Xenon headlights seem not to be leveling themselves not at all.
They point to a distance of 3-5 meters in front of the car and this will not change no matter
what the status of the car is (speed, load etc)
I recently use Vag-Com and i saw this :

_*2 Faults Found:
01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted
35-00 -- -
01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted
29-00 -- Short to Ground*_

_*01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted 
01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted: No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation 
Possible Symptoms 
•	Headlight Adjustment disabled 
•	Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) active 
Possible Causes 
•	Headlight Adjustment not performed 
•	Aftermarket Suspension installed (i.e. lowered Suspension) 
•	Level Sensor Readings out of Range 
•	Level Sensor(s) faulty 
•	Level Sensor Mounting damaged/faulty 
Possible Solutions 
•	Perform Headlight Adjustment 
o	See Vehicle specific Diagnostic Procedures for Details 
•	Check Level Sensors 
•	Check Level Sensor Mounting 
Special Notes 
•	If Headlight Adjustment (Basic Setting) fails, check Level Sensors. 
o	Check Measuring Value Blocks (MVB) if Level Sensor Readings within Specification. 
•	When stored in combination with 01537, fix that one first. *
_

I am not sure what this is but i tried to do the following according to the instructions written in another forum.

_*Here is the procedure to adjust the vertical aim of OEM Xenons

1. Park the car on a level surface, 10 to 20 feet from a wall if possible. Connect the VAG-COM as usual, with both ignition and xenons on.
2. Select control module 55 - H. Light Range. This is somewhat hidden under "Less Common Modules"
3. Take note of the value in the Soft Coding cell. This is the headlight level as set by the dealer when they performed the PDI. If you manage to muck things up you can always go back to this default value
4. Click on "Recode - 07" and you will be able to modify this soft coding value. A smaller value aims the lights higher, and lower value aims the lights lower. Click on "Do it!" to see the lights move up or down.
5. Don't over do it. I suggest that you choose a value that still has a gentle downwards slope to avoid blinding other people on the road. I changed my original value from 00060 to 00020 and it's perfect.
6. Now you need to recalibrate the self-leveling reference point, or else you will throw a code the next time you start the car.
7. To do this, select "Basic Settings - 04" and scroll up to "Group 001". In a few seconds the first cell will change from "wait" to "set". Now scroll to "Group 002" and wait until the controller says "Learned"
8. Enjoy your improved visibility!

This procedure details how to perform a Xenon Headlamp Adjustment on many VW/Audi vehicles equipped with Xenons (HID's). This procedure cycles the motorized headlamp adjusters to their center position so that the beams can be adjusted. This does NOT align the headlamps by itself. You still need to manually adjust the headlamps via the adjusting screws as referenced against a suitable aiming target.

If this procedure is only partially performed, there may be a DTC stored in the Xenon Range memory indicating "Headlights not adjusted". To clear this, you need to complete the entire procedure.

There are certain test conditions that must be met before doing this procedure:
*
Vehicle must be parked on level ground and "settled" on its suspension
*
Parking brake should be OFF
*
Ignition should be in the "On" position
*
Headlamps should be "Off"
Procedure for Aligning Xenon Headlamps:

[Select]
[55 - Xenon Range] (For some newer vehicles, use [29 - Left Light] instead )
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 001
[Go!]

Wait at least 20 seconds for the headlamp motors to move. The headlamps are now in their adjustment position. Turn on headlights. Adjust them via their manual adjusting screws as referenced against a suitable aiming target.

Scroll up to Group 002. The Xenon Range controller has now learned this position as its Home position.

Click the [Done, Go Back] button and you're all set.

Note: There have been reports of lowered vehicles displaying an error message in either Basic Settings group 001 or 002. If the vehicle height sensor(s) are bottomed out, it may be necessary to bend the sensor bracket to allow normal adjustment to occur. Also, check to make sure that the sensor arms do not have their pivots facing the wrong direction as shown in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2383036
*_

So while trying to change the coding value on ''Recode-07'' nothing seems to change. My headlights won't move at all..!
I thought that something else would be the reason. I checked Group 001 and 002 in Basic settings and while the front sensor gives a volt signal (0,96 to 1,06 approximately) the rear sensor mentions ''N/A''. What could this mean? Is it out of order or should i do smthing to fix that?

Sorry for the long post but i tryied to be as precise as possible. 
Thank you for any replies.


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

That's a great write up thanks, would you know the original factory set up numbers by any chance, thanks


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

kent_keith said:


> That's a great write up thanks, would you know the original factory set up numbers by any chance, thanks


Sorry but i don't understand what exactly you are asking for...
I wrote this post in order to get some help fixing my xenons...


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol. It sounds like one of your sensors is faulty. You have them at the front and at the back. If you have had work done on your suspension, its likely they have snapped without you realising. If you do a search on the forum you will find some write-ups about where they are and replacing them.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like a mechanical / sensor fault , check the headlight levelling sensor on the passenger side as per pics in this thread below

i have the same fault codes and have found a damaged connector going to the sensor

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162757

Mark


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

conlechi said:


> Sounds like a mechanical / sensor fault , check the headlight levelling sensor on the passenger side as per pics in this thread below
> 
> i have the same fault codes and have found a damaged connector going to the sensor
> 
> ...


My car is a left steering wheel one. So the rear levelling sensor is on the right.
I have seen these pics in your thread before but i couldn't understand what exactly i should do.
The main problem is that rear sensor shows no ''volt value'' in vagcom, just says ''N/A''
Could it be the connector or smthing with the strut sensor? 
What did you have and how did you solve that?
Thank you!


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

mattshields2004 said:


> Lol. It sounds like one of your sensors is faulty. You have them at the front and at the back. If you have had work done on your suspension, its likely they have snapped without you realising. If you do a search on the forum you will find some write-ups about where they are and replacing them.


Some help on finding such a thead would be very helpfull...


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone know where the ''ground'' cable is? (the one for the xenon motors)


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

After visiting some 'experts'' we logged the car and this is what i came up with:
(it's translated to English so not the exact meaning maybe)
_*Xenon regulating motors
Short circuit with the ground
Static*_

Any ideas on this?
I still cannot fix this and don't know where this ''ground'' is! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

2 Faults Found:
01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted
35-00 -- -
00777 - Accelerator Position Sensor (G79)
31-00 -- Open or Short to Ground

This is the result of my latest check.

Thiw 00077 thing is a fault that probably has something to do with xenons
as it is only showed by vag-com at the xenons cell.


----------

